# B&S 5 HP will not draw fuel from tank.



## Rasorbackq (May 15, 2009)

5 hp B&S motor type with the float bowl is located in the tank. There is a diaphragm on the side of the throttle body. Engine will run if manually fed fuel from the air filter. Suction tube is clear only about 1/8 of fuel in the bowl and the diaphragm is dry. What causes the fuel to pump in this type of engine? Is it the crank case pressure hose causing a vaccumm?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The fuel pump diaphragm operates from vacuum pulses from the intake stroke. On the intake stroke it gets pulled down and when the vacuum stops there is a little spring that pushes the diaphragm back up. Look at the diaphragm there are 2 little flapper valves that work like check valves, if they are curled up they may not be seating good. The long pickup tube could also be plugged.


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Pitch the diaphragm , check for cleared holes , put spring and cap in carb under diaphragm , tighten screws. It should run unless your pick-up tube(s) are clogged from old gas (varnish) if so , clean and replace. Also check intake carb gasket. Once you remove the diaphragm , pitch it , they are cheap.
A bad muffler can cause the diaphragm to practially melt too on some models.....


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

the pick up tube could be split or not sealing at the top of the tube where it fits in the carb . like said above it works off vacuum and if the tank is not flat the gasket wont seal and wont let it pull fuel . did you take the welch plug out ?


----------



## Rasorbackq (May 15, 2009)

Parts are on order B&S don't sell just the diaphragm and carb tank gasket . Them come in a kit for $30 Diaphragm looks ok but doesn't take much to be bad. The carb tank gasket was destroyed at removal I did not remove the welch plug. Should I ? I throw the carb in a varsal tank and blow all the holes out . The needle valve should be adjusted to what?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the model type and code number off of your engine. I know you can get just the diaphragms, but I would have to have the numbers to see which gasket is needed and if it's available individually, they usually are.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

like 30 said you can buy one or the other the diaphragm part number used to be 270026 but i think it changed . the only difference in the 2 gaskets is one hole just count the screws and get the one with that number of holes . i use a belt sander on the tank and smoothe it down flat but you can use a flat file . just get it clean and flat and dont strip any of the screws . if you do take out the welch plug & i would just because you are going to get one and its easier to do it now while you have it apart . be very careful that you dont go too deep with what ever tool you decide to use there are small holes under it and you do not want to brad or smash one over it can turn into a headache if one gets smashed shut .i use a small drill bit and stay up to top left closest to the intake bolts side just go through the plug barley and stop .


----------



## Rasorbackq (May 15, 2009)

Model 135202
type 0145 01
Are the #s
Dealer tells me they are only sold in a kit 

Found this excellent site to assist me and thanks for the pointers guys .

http://www.scribd.com/doc/9379684/How-To-Repair-Briggs-Stratton-Engines


----------



## Rasorbackq (May 15, 2009)

Well got the kit with about 20 pieces in it and installed the 2 gaskets that I needed. Was hard to get back together to remember where all the linkages went. but after an hour or 2 I just tilled the garden. engine seems to have more power and is louder. Not sure if the throttle cable was adjusted right before and now the engine doesn't pulse up and down it just runs like there was no governor on it.


----------



## junkyjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

I had one that corosion caused the diaphram to not seat. All I had to do was flat file the surface so the diaphram got full contact. works like a charm now. I dont know what caused the thing to corrode but there was pitting where the diaphram flappers were soposed to seal.


----------

